# A tool tray for my Wilton vise pedestal



## MrPragmaticLee (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your continued support on YouTube. Some time back I chose to mount my Wilton #4 vise on a pedestal vs on the work bench. I've been happy with that decision other than not having anywhere to put tools while work at the vise. This tool tray is probably a bit over designed, but it was a fun build and I think it will prove useful.


----------



## Billh51 (Nov 14, 2017)

Just got done watching your video on the vice tray, nice work. You always put out good videos when you make them, straightforward and to the point, I always enjoy them.


----------



## dlane (Nov 14, 2017)

A little long for me


----------



## tweinke (Nov 14, 2017)

Liked the video Lee! Good idea that could also come in handy for other uses also.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 14, 2017)

YUPP good job any mode that helps is worth sharing.


----------

